# Windows treiber unter Linux debian



## Brunsi93 (20. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal wissen ob man windows Xp treiber auch unter Linux Debian 
einstezten kann.
Oder ob es einen treiber fuer meinen Digitus Usb Wlan Adapter gibt.

MfG:Brunsi


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Nee - geht nicht.
ndiswrapper ist dein Freund. Hoffentlich  .

Kann dir leider nicht weiter dazu helfen, meine WLans wurden bis jetzt immer gleich erkannt. Intel-Chipsatz im Notebook 

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

Die Seite scheint grad zu spinnen.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. September 2008)

Bei Hardware kommt es unter Linux nicht drauf an, wer den Karton bedruckt hat, sondern wer den Chip gebaut hat. Von da her solltest du herausfinden, was für Hardware in deinem Digitus-Stick steckt. Ich habe eine Wlan-Karte von denen, die auf einen Realtek-Chip setzt, um die zum Laufen zu bekommen, musste ich nur den Rechner ausschalten, die Karte einsetzen und Debian wieder hochfahren. Allerdings erst ab Debian "Lenny".

Bei USB kannst du mit "lsusb" auflisten, was grade angesteckt ist. Aber wenn es nicht von allein läuft, brauchst du mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit entweder eine neue Linux- (Kernel-) Version oder halt Ndiswrapper.

PS: Windows Treiber unter Linux sind aber eigentlich eine sehr blöde Idee. Ndiswrapper simuliert auch irgendwie eine Windows-Umgebung. Es ist ja nicht mal möglich Windows-XP-Treiber auf Vista zu nutzen und Linux ist was vollkommen anderes als Windows.

PPS: Ndiswrapper würde ich - wenn überhaupt - über Apt installieren. Ein Verweis auf Sourceforge ist für Anfänger extrem tödlich, das ist fast so, als würde man einem Windows-Einsteiger zuerst die Registry zeigen. XD


----------

